

The China Syndrome: Why Baidu is Not more evil than Google - adario
http://zenroll.com/2011/03/04/the-china-syndrome-why-baidu-is-not-more-evil-than-google/

======
jdp23
At least to me, it seems that a US agency putting Baidu but not Google on the
list for linking to sites with pirated material smacks of protectionism -- or
good lobbying by Google.

